# Honda EU2000i generator for sale



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am selling one of my Honda generators. I had one and was looking for another when I ran across a deal on a pair. So now I have 3 and only need 2. It has low hours and oil changes regularly. It is the ultimate gigging generator as it purrs in the back of the boat. It runs forever on a gallon of gas and weighs about 50 lbs so it is easy to handle. They run between $1000 and $1100 new but I'll take $750 for it.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll be number two in line.

Jim


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sold to Jim t. Thanks Jim and it was nice to meet you.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks and runs GREAT... Good to meet you and thanks for the look at your founder rig.

I'm getting ideas.

Jim


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Those Honda generators are hard to beat. I have the 3000 model since Katrina and it is one wicked machine. SO quiet and gas? Runs forever on a tank...


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I was in Carpenters Campers yesterday and they have several new inverter type models that look pretty good. They have Yamahas too but they are proud of those. They have a Dometic brand that I'm pretty sure was a 3000 watt and electric start that was really cheap. They had several brands for less than $400. Might be worth checking into if your in the market for a new one.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You get what you pay for. The Kipor and Kipor knock offs I've had.

It depends if you like quality and how noisy / quiet you can stand.

Here is my findings. 2000Watt Kipor knock off [American Power] to a Honda 2000.

The Honda would start All 4 150 HPS Lights at once. The AP would NOT. Had to start 2 and then bring the other 2 online.

The Honda would run in Econo Mode, but @ aprox 1/4-1/3 throttle. The AP set in Econo Mode would run at Full throttle with the demand.

This equated to the Honda being even much quieter due to less RPM and it would run for 1hr longer on the same fuel.

I wouldn't hesitate to by a Yamaha and in fact they have a nitch market with their filling the spot of a 2400watt unit.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a pair of EU2000's that I wouldn't trade for anything and I agree they are head and shoulders above most other brands but not everybody wants to spend that kind of money for a generator to flounder with. I use mine in parallel to run my camper is the reason that I have a pair. A friend of mine has a 2000 watt Generac inverter style that has been a damn good flounder generator and it cost about $400. I did notice that Carpenters doesn't sell the Kipor brand anymore ( they didn't have any on display anyway).


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*honda gen.*

thats a little high for used when you can get them new a camper world in navarre for $850 with a 2 year warnty.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

If they are selling an EU2000i for $850, you better buy one cause you won't find one even CLOSE to that price around here.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Best I could find on line was $975 with free delivery.

Jim


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*honda*

all you need to do is call camper world in navarre and see i just stoped by one day and they have them for $850 or $900 not sure if you are a good sam member thats all i was saying and they come with a 2-year wrnty. th ey are too small for my boat i bought a 3000 that works fine for my ac,fridge,charger,lights ect. not saying there is anything wrong with yours excpt.no wrnty. they run great and last forever sometimes..........................:whistling:


----------

